# Banner pop up when a timer fires - Not a Bug



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Banner pop up when a timer fires...

I thought this was a bug, but apparently its was an added feature with L211.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43753


Mark Lamutt said:


> David, this was added as a feature in L211, and is not a bug. I'll see if I can get them to take it out.





David_Levin said:


> Perhaps there are people out there that like it. We could start a thread in an area where others could reply. Don't take it out just on my account.
> 
> I don't understand the purpose of the popup banner. It shows you info on what your currently watching not the timer that is firing. Also, as a feature the banner seems unreliable (it doesn't seem to always pop up).
> 
> In any case, I'd prefer it if any feature that unnecessarily stomps on normal viewing was optional (like the 5 minute advance blinking timer icon). It sure messes up recordings to external devices.


Comments?


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

How about option 4, it doesn't bother me one way or the other.

BTW, one nice thing about the banner is that it is a signal that the timer actually DID fire. Are there any known cases of the banner showing up without a proper recording?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

If that is a feature it has to be about the stupidest thing they could have done.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> Banner pop up when a timer fires...
> 
> I thought this was a bug, but apparently its was an added feature with L211.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43753
> ...


I never see it. Not sure if its because I turned off timer popup on menu 4 2.

I do see the standard channel banner popup, timer or no timer, on the hour.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

At first it bothered me but I got used to it just like I got used to all the different stations identification logos/icons located at the lower right corner of picture. At least the banner flash isn't recorded to DVD!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

If it popped up to describe the event (timer function) that was occurring then maybe it would be okay, but it pops up to tell you what you’re already watching (hmmm, I think I already know that) – And it sure messes up transfers. Whenever I want to backup some recordings to DVD, I have to go in and interrogate the timers to make sure that one won’t fire during the transfer (which goofs up the copy.) If they want to leave it in, how about making it a user setting – better yet, making it a user setting that shows some worthwhile information. :grin:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If it is working as intended that makes it a "design flaw" rather than a bug. Either way it doesn't need to be there. I find the red light on the front panel to be an adequate indicator of a recording in progress.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

boylehome said:


> At least the banner flash isn't recorded to DVD!


Why do you think that?

ANyway, for those in power - check this poll and the other one (in bug forum), and take the bleeping thing out!

Thank you!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not sure if you are talking about the pop up that menu that shows when a recording started. If that is what you are talking about, then I like the idea, I just wish it would tell you what you are cording, not show you what you are watching


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Why do you think that?
> 
> ANyway, for those in power - check this poll and the other one (in bug forum), and take the bleeping thing out!
> 
> Thank you!


oops I mean DVR not DVD :eek2: My BAD.


----------

